# Okay, without trading Lamar, what players can we realistically acquire?



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

More importantly, what perimeter or interior starters can we acquire from our modest resources. MLE is one option. We also have an overload at SF so maybe we can package two guys away at that position and hope a guy like Green is good enough to log some minutes at SF.

Here is what I'd like to see at each position:

PG-Need a veteran that can shoot and score consistently. A guy that isn't a dominant PG but a combo guard that can hit open shots and maybe create for himself as well. Defense is an added bonus. Make Smush and Sasha battle it out for minutes at backup PG. I wish we could merge them into one player. Smush is very athletic but he's not very intense and is a poor shooter. Sasha can shoot and handle and he's willing to press an be physical but he's not very quick or athletic. Oh well, dont't draft here. Sign a FA and let these guys back up.

SG-We're set. See if Vafer is good enough to stick on the roster as a guy that plays 5 minutes in a backup role but nothing else. It's a waste to draft here unless we intend to play a player at PG or SF.

SF-Get rid of the logjam. We've got Odom, Walton, and George here and both Walton and George are good enough to be backups. Maybe see if we can package Walton or George with Mihm and a draft pick for a big man that can defend and play PF. We're set at starter with Odom. All he's really got to work on is understanding his defensive assignments. He's a damn fine player when he knows what he's doing.

PF-Need a player here. Kwame is clearly more comfortable at C and Mihm is a natural C. Mihm has more trade value because of his contract so we might have to ship him off. Turiaf is a high energy guy but he is in no way, shape, or form good enough to start in this league. If he works on conditioning, he might be ready to play backup. We need to concentrate on upgrading this position through trades and the draft. Get a starter and a backup that can compete with Turiaf.

C-I think we're okay with Brown and Bynum. Obviously, you'd like more consistency and experience here but we can't address every problem. I'll live with the talent of these guys and accept their mistakes if we can upgrade other positions. Kwame had horrenodus hands and likely always will but I'll live with his occasional incompetence if he can play like he did in games 1-6. Give us rebounding, defense, and a few garbage buckets down low and we can survive for a year or two until Bynum develops.

Thoughts?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

if anything its a lottery pick for a PG


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

I dont know if PJ Brown is a FA or not.. if he is he would be a nice addition with our MLE.. if not speedy claxton and bobby jackson would be nice alternative to smush and sasha. I perfer Bobby just because I think he would come much cheaper than speedy.

For our draft picks, draft Marco Killingworth, I think he'll be a nice addition to this team. He can post and shoot the three, he's the perfect fit for the triangle offense. We might be able to snatch him with our #51 pick since his stock is dropping due to his age. 

Another guy I would like the Lakers to draft is Kevin Pittsnogle. This guy has Brad Miller written all over him. Draft him with our 1st round pick and we got a steal. If we're unable to get these two guys, I say draft Allan Ray, thus improving our much needed outside shooting. All three of these guys have something similar, it's the fact that they can shoot it from outside and stretch the defense. Thus allowing better spacing for the Lakers' offense. Since they'll be rookies, immediate contribution is not expected, however, we have to start somewhere. 

Perhaps the Lakers can draft Diaz and pray that he'll become the next Barbosa. 

Also like to mention... It's tough for me to say this but I think it's time to let Devean go unless he's willing to come back for the veteran minimum.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

All we need is a Pg that can play D that is known to play D. Thats all we would really need.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Too many of these threads.

Quick question: Are these boards more active during the regular season, or during the offseason?

Just wondering...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

First of all, I want us to bring Devean George back on a 2/3yr deal. He obviously would only cost us half or less than half of what we signed him for four years ago. He knows the triangle, he hustles and he gives us depth. 

More importantly...we need to acquire a SF/PF and a PG. 

Our MLE should be used on one of them, and Mihm + McKie + Parker + Future #1 should be used to acquire the other.

Mike James will be available, and we could very likely get him in a sign & trade for that offer. The guy averaged 20.2ppg, 3.3rpg and 5.8apg last season. We could sign him to something like a 3yr/$19M deal.

As for big guys, we could either get a PF and have Odom start at SF, or get a SF and put Odom at PF.

Personally, I'd love to see us sign Matt Harpring to something like a 3yr/$10M deal. That would leave us with some extra money to sign a 10-12th man...say, Scott Pollard to a 2yr deal. Assuming we also go after Kareem Rush, this would be our lineup...

PG: Mike James...Sasha Vujacic...#26 Overall Pick
SG: Kobe Bryant...Kareem Rush...Von Wafer
SF: Matt Harpring...Luke Walton...Devean George
PF: Lamar Odom...Brian Cook...Ronny Turiaf
C: Kwame Brown...Andrew Bynum...Scot Pollard

Harpring would give us toughness that we desperately need, along with improved defense and outside shooting. Mike James was just awesome this year. He's a decent defender (that was how he first made it into the league) and his outside shot has become deadly.

How do you like that bench? Other than Pollard...all Lakers draft picks, lol.

I'd say that team would win 50+ games and certainly make it past the first round. One of the things I love about it is that they would be able to beat teams from the outside (James, Sasha, Rush, Kobe, George, Cook) and the inside (Kwame, Harpring, Odom, Bynum).

They'd be one of the best offensive teams in the league, and 3 or 4 points better on the defensive end than this season.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Our MLE should be used on one of them, and Mihm + McKie + Parker + Future #1 should be used to acquire the other.


this isn't NBA Live, nobody trades quality for quantity 

cept us for shaq :smile:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

A point guard that can defend consistently, has a good and receptive attitude, and can snipe from distance. Preferably someone who doesn't shrivle up in the clutch. Don't know exactly who that might be, but vet PGs off the top of my head:

1) Lindsey Hunter
2) Mike James
3) Marko Jaric

Younger PGs that the Lakers should look to acquire, and which are realistically possible:

1) Jason Terry (max MLE)
2) Steve Blake (partial MLE)
3) Marcus Banks (partial MLE)

These are just off the top of my head.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Silk D said:


> this isn't NBA Live, nobody trades quality for quantity
> 
> cept us for shaq :smile:


yes they do. expiring contracts for a team that is rebuilding my friend. i think mckie and smush signed 1 year deals, and mihm has a few years left... probably 10 million cap relief.

honestly, i'd like to see smush go. he seems like a nice guy and all, but his defense on nash (especially when nash pulled the switch on him... the rotation that is) was horrible. even worse, he let the MVP rest on defense because his lack of confidence. a champion would be able to shake off a slump. he also turns the ball over a lot, and doesn't have a consistent shot. one good thing about him is that he's a decent finisher.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

afobisme said:


> yes they do. expiring contracts for a team that is rebuilding my friend. i think mckie and smush signed 1 year deals, and mihm has a few years left... probably 10 million cap relief.


LOL, Mike james isn't even under contract. You wan't him to SIGN him then trade him for CAP RELIEF?? WTF? Mike James is coming off a career year, and you want them to S&T him for basically chris mihm and a 1st? get real man.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

EHL said:


> A point guard that can defend consistently, has a good and receptive attitude, and can snipe from distance. Preferably someone who doesn't shrivle up in the clutch. Don't know exactly who that might be, but vet PGs off the top of my head:
> 
> 1) Lindsey Hunter
> 2) Mike James
> ...


I would love to have JET on the Lakers, but the Mavs fan part of me would love to have him on the Mavs too. He'd be great for this team though, he'll d up, he knows when to score and when to defer. Hes seriously underrated, a guy who can create his own shot, score off other players, keep his cool in the clutch and doesn't hog the ball isn't easy to come by these days.


----------



## erniejohnson (Oct 11, 2003)

Jason Terry would be an awesome fit but I really don't see him signing for the MLE.


----------



## GPS (Mar 28, 2003)

Nene and Ronald Murray would be the dream off season for me.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> First of all, I want us to bring Devean George back on a 2/3yr deal. He obviously would only cost us half or less than half of what we signed him for four years ago. He knows the triangle, he hustles and he gives us depth.
> 
> More importantly...we need to acquire a SF/PF and a PG.
> 
> ...


Im diggin this idea. Very nice. Repped.


----------



## GuYoM (Jun 2, 2005)

erniejohnson said:


> Jason Terry would be an awesome fit but I really don't see him signing for the MLE.


i think too :s, marcus banks will be the perfect fit


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I'm not sold on Mike James. Yes, he is a productive player. But he thinks he is way better than he is. I'm fairly sure that we would be calling for his head half way through the season.


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

I think we should go after D-Fish.

I think Sasha with that 1st should do it, but I'd try Sasha and the 2nd first.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

didnt jerry west want jason terry about 5 years ago?


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Laker Superstar 34 said:


> I think we should go after D-Fish.
> 
> I think Sasha with that 1st should do it, but I'd try Sasha and the 2nd first.


I'm really not trying to shoot everyone's idea down, but in this case, the salaries don't match up. 

bad idea anyways :biggrin:


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

Silk D said:


> I'm really not trying to shoot everyone's idea down, but in this case, the salaries don't match up.
> 
> bad idea anyways :biggrin:


Not to start anything but conversation, but why would getting D-Fish back be a bad idea? Especially if it's for people we can dump.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

he eats up 6 million a year and isn't what the lakers are looking for? they need someone to create the offense, not benefit from it (im not taking anything away from fisher's game, i liked him when he was here). 

fisher is short, doesn't have quick feet, and has little to no athleticism (based on today's nba standards). he was a decent shooter for us, and a good shooter for golden state, but at 6-7 million i think we need more of a playmaker.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Think Smush's defense was bad? Wait until you see Fisher (again) for 82 games.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Silk D said:


> this isn't NBA Live, nobody trades quality for quantity
> 
> cept us for shaq :smile:


It's basically a given that James won't be a Raptor next season.

He gets to start at PG for the Lakers and get the big bucks...the Lakers get their PG...and the Raptors get Mihm, Parker, $6+M in expirings and a first round pick for him...I think it works for all parties involved.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I'm not sold on Mike James. Yes, he is a productive player. But he thinks he is way better than he is. I'm fairly sure that we would be calling for his head half way through the season.


He killed Houston in last seasons first round with his shot selection, I thought it was hilarious, dude thinks hes a superstar.


----------



## West44 (Jun 29, 2005)

Drewbs said:


> He killed Houston in last seasons first round with his shot selection, I thought it was hilarious, dude thinks hes a superstar.


Yeah, that's the way I remember James as well - A big ego clanking low percentage 3's.


----------



## erniejohnson (Oct 11, 2003)

Jason Terry's the guy. We have to find a way to get him.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

If we get Terry we'll be soooooo friggin good.

I dont know much about salaries and stuff, whats the max MLE?

What are the limitations to teams over the cap? Since Dallas is waaay over the cap, how much could they offer him? How much can we offer him?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

if dallas wants to keep terry, they can. it's called the soft and hard cap. terry would fall under the soft cap i believe, but he's a returning player, so anything that goes over isn't taxed.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Damian Necronamous said:


> and the Raptors get Mihm, Parker, $6+M in expirings and a first round pick for him...I think it works for all parties involved.


well then we disagree. I don't think the raptors would be interested. just my opinion


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

afobisme said:


> if dallas wants to keep terry, they can. it's called the soft and hard cap. terry would fall under the soft cap i believe, but he's a returning player, so anything that goes over isn't taxed.


I'm sure Dallas will want to keep Terry too.  

Would be wishful thinking though.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Cook for Piatkowski... :laugh:


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

If Rajon Rondo fell to us in the draft I'd say go for it. Phil and Co. can get him on the right track for us. We use the MLE on a quality vet big.

EDIT: I just feel that no trade is needed if we get Rondo in the draft. Otherwise I'd go Douby if he really can live up to those comparisons NBADraft.net did. I mean Quincy Douby may equal another Steve Kerr and that would go well with Phil's Offense. We could possibly start another Chicago Bulls sort of team just with the Lakers.


----------



## sohail (May 13, 2006)

This Trade Succeeded!

Los Angeles Lakers



Incoming Players
Chris Duhon
Salary: $2,800,000 Years Remaining: 2
PTS: 8.7 REB: 3.0 AST: 5.0 PER: 12.95
.

Jannero Pargo
Salary: $895,248 Years Remaining: 0
PTS: 4.8 REB: 1.1 AST: 1.6 PER: 9.98

Outgoing Players: Von Wafer, Chris Mihm

Chicago Bulls



Incoming Players
Von Wafer
Salary: $398,762 Years Remaining: 0
PTS: 1.3 REB: 0.5 AST: 0.3 PER: -1.54

Chris Mihm
Salary: $3,792,817 Years Remaining: 1
PTS: 10.2 REB: 6.3 AST: 1.0 PER: 15.32

Outgoing Players: Chris Duhon, Jannero Pargo


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

sohail said:


> This Trade Succeeded!
> 
> Los Angeles Lakers
> 
> ...


I like I like...... Accept we would be where we were last year. No size.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Chris Duhon is not worth Chris Mihm!!!

:nonono: 

The Lakers could get a much better starting PG than Duhon in a package involving Mihm.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

didnt we waive or trade pargo a few times? :biggrin:


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Mike James or Steve Blake would be nice.


Steve Blake can play. He is a decent defender. He reminds me of Kirk Hinrich but obviously not as good on defense.


----------

